# Stallion Question (hope not innapropriate)



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well i can't tell you how to stop it, but my friends gelding does that all the time lol and he's been cut for 10 years!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I knew a horse who did this at my old barn. I guess he did it because he was very comfortable whenever someone groomed him. Not sure how to fix it, or if you can. But its not completely uncommon.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Groom him in the dark.

=)


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

G thanks guys lol, i know horses will drop down when relaxed. but this is more than relaxation. lol. i was wondering if e/time he does this if i should give it a little smack with a whip.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

My trainer used too punish her stallion, or another gelding who dropped a lot by either hitting them on the penis. Never too hard of course, just enough so it wasn't as fun to have it hanging out all the time. The thing with this though is you have to be consistent with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah that is the only thing i could think of to do,lm a first time stallion owner, but this dosnt suprise me. I know stallions will do such things from time to time.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry my phone was slow to post and I didn't see your comment. 

Yeah a good tap with a whip works, good aim with a lead rope, a tap with your foot. Obvioiusly don't BEAT him...but he is a stallion and needs a strong hand so don't be afraid to give it a good whack! 

Be careful and good luck


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Many stallions drop when they feel relaxed and he isn't really feeling in the mood. If he was, hed be trying to mount you lol. 

Its a natural thing and I think punishing a stallion for feeling relaxed would be inappropriate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

My trainer did this because having a "relaxed" stud in the ring and such is much less then appropriate. The horses were only asked to put themselves away when outside of the stall and were supposed to being doing their jobs not relaxing. 

It does not hurt the horse to ask him to not do this sort f behavior if it is something that bothers you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

NEVER EVER EVER HIT HIM! He is a stallion he will drop and he will get "friscky". if you dint like it dont own a stallion. If you hit him there your job as a stallion owner will be very hard. If you ever want to clean his sheath properly it would be hard if he is afraid to drop. HOw would you like it if some one smacked you in a sensative area? I might be wrong about this but that just sounds like a very unnessacery thing to do.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Gidji said:


> Many stallions drop when they feel relaxed and he isn't really feeling in the mood. If he was, hed be trying to mount you lol.
> 
> Its a natural thing and I think punishing a stallion for feeling relaxed would be inappropriate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oops we must have posted at the same time.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

The yelling is not needed...

I don't personally own a stud/gelding who likes to drop but have merely stated what I've seen people around menus successfully. Hitting is a strong word over the Internet. I guess I shouldve said "tap". Like many things this is a personal opinion matter. Trust me, the stallion will still be happy to drop when presented a mare and allowed to breed. Letting him smack himself with his penis is obscene and not a relaxed horse if you ask me. Instead it's an unwanted behavior.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't hit on the penis. If he is simply relaxed, why punish him for that? If he is being rude, smack him on the haunch, not his privates. You never want him to be afraid to drop in a humans presence, unless you never plan to handle him when he breeds.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah i know, i feel bad for punishing him for enjoying grooming and being relaxed. Just a little embarrasing.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I call this "belly banging". When they get a little excited and whack their man-bits off of their belly. It's pretty common, but I have seen studs allowed to do it and wind themselves up to the point where they start to become agressive/studdy. During grooming time is a pretty common time for this to happen. I give a little verbal correction 1st, then escalate from there. If all elsa fails, yep, I'll give him a little tap on the member with a brush. If he's just "hanging out" while being groomed/handled, I don't worry, but the belly banging is NOT acceptable IMO. We need our studs to know that when they are not in the field/stall that their pride should be tucked. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect them not to do that when being handled. None of them have a problem getting the job done in the breeding shed after a little tap on the bird with a brush.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

OK myhorsesonader. Im new here and dont want to argue with anyone. But my stallion is treated better than most humans. I know that Stallions will drop, but arent you supposed to teach them to drop i'll just be blunt now and ERECT when getting ready to be bred. What if hes trying to mount someone, should that be okay too? (no i know hes not going to mount a human). Just like us humans shouldnt masterbate in public.

my gelding drops all the time when when being groomed, but dropping and being erect and masterbating is different. Im just wondering when going to shows and being out in public what to do, it dosnt bother me in the least. And I've would never hurt my horse, i just mean i tap to get him to put it away when he does that. shew....I was hoping this forum would be different from others..


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

Zeke I agree, I dont think he'll have a prob dropping when appropriate, and like i said merely dropping is not the problem


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Horse are not humans.

Stallions masturbate when they feel pleasure and it is inappropiate to hit them when they do. Mine used to until I trained him when he can drop and when he can't.

If you are a first time stallion owner then I suggest to talk to someone that shows stallions for they will be the most experienced in how to work them correctly when they are in public.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I havent really handled stallions at all, but I know people that just tap him with the brush (on his flank) when he does this, and he learned not too. He expresses it now how all the other horses do, by their nose sticking out and grooming things, lol. But im not sure on all this stuff, thats what they do. Ive never owned a stallion or anything, so its kinda new to me. lol.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have read about many people having issues trying to get their stallion to breed a mare because the stallion was "punished" for having it out when not breeding.

When he does this, make him back up. If that doesn't work, ask him to do something that makes him think about other things rather than that


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

instead of focussing on the innapropriate behaviour, I would simply make him think about something else every time he does it. Get him yeilding, disengaging his hindquarter, bending, backing up - Any little ground excercises that make him use his OTHER brain!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

True WS.

On any stallion you manage 20 % ( the sex drive) and you control 80% (the "other" normal horse part.)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Agree with WS I think that punishment is not appropriate because it would post likely develop into a behavior of not "dropping" when needed. Is it really nessesary to worry about this? It isn't physcally harming you in anyway and unless he is becoming aggresive then there is no reason to take his mind of it._

_But if you do feel that if this continues that he will become dangerous then taking his mind of it by asking him too back, yeild, walk on, ect may help. Because I've noticed when I groom Chinga or stand around on him for a bit he will relax but when I ask him to walk on/work again he puts his "man parts away". _


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess others have been too shy to mention this; but as the OP described it, the stud is not just dropping or relaxing. Flexing or banging their penis into their belly is masturbating and it is inappropriate behavior while being handled other than for breeding. When I worked with breeding stallions, the correction was to tap their *belly* with a stiff brush and give them a firm verbal cue like "No!" or "Stop!" They learned pretty quickly; and it was no problem to get them to drop for washing or breeding. Heartily second that striking them on the penis or scrotum is a really, really bad idea. 

It was fairly common to walk by a stall and see them "enjoying themselves" at leisure. You're not going to stop that behavior, but you can restrict it to the privacy of their stall.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't know that maura, but do they assosiate sex/mastubation in the same way that most/all humans do so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

It IS a stallion/studdy gelding thing, they all do it to a certain extent. I agree that if they're just hanging out and not belly banging it's not a huge deal, they're relaxed. However, I also agree that actually belling out and masturbating is unacceptable while being handled. My BO has two stallions, a 9 yr old and a 2 yr old. The 2 year old is all hormones and still learning, but all you have to do with the older stud is pop the lead and tell him to put it away and he will. She didn't hit it to teach him, but I have seen her spray it with the hose. Mostly it's just consistent discouraging. Move him, make him think of something else, etc...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

maura said:


> I guess others have been too shy to mention this; but as the OP described it, the stud is not just dropping or relaxing. Flexing or banging their penis into their belly is masturbating and it is inappropriate behavior while being handled other than for breeding. When I worked with breeding stallions, the correction was to tap their *belly* with a stiff brush and give them a firm verbal cue like "No!" or "Stop!" They learned pretty quickly; and it was no problem to get them to drop for washing or breeding. Heartily second that striking them on the penis or scrotum is a really, really bad idea.
> 
> It was fairly common to walk by a stall and see them "enjoying themselves" at leisure. You're not going to stop that behavior, but you can restrict it to the privacy of their stall.


I think this is very good advice. I'd go with this. And just so you can all get a good laugh. The first time I saw something like this really wasn't that long ago. My old walking horse was in the field and I saw him swatting his belly with his weeter. I told a girlfriend of mine how talented and resourceful he was to be able to swat flies with his weeter... She got a good laugh... I got to turn a good few shades of red when she told me what he was really doing!!!


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

Syder so how did you get your horse not to do this in public, what was your method? thats what i'm trying to find out.

someone mentioned its not harming me pysically and thats true and i just laugh about it, but i do think its probably something that shoudnt be alowed to go on every grooming session, or it will turn into bigger probs. like more studdish behavior. Or as someone else mentioned, the horse gets so excited he becoms aggressive or agitated. grooming time should be about relaxation. But what if children are around when he does this, i think they do have to have some manners. And really other than this u would never even know hes a stud. Hes a great horse, and i want to keep him that way.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> I think this is very good advice. I'd go with this. And just so you can all get a good laugh. The first time I saw something like this really wasn't that long ago. My old walking horse was in the field and I saw him swatting his belly with his weeter. I told a girlfriend of mine how talented and resourceful he was to be able to swat flies with his weeter... She got a good laugh... I got to turn a good few shades of red when she told me what he was really doing!!!


 
LOL, yeah i've seen my gelding do it a few times. But poor Thunder its everytime I groom him, hey at least i know hes enjoying being groomed, i just wonder what the neibors think. :wink:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im glad Maura pointed it out, I was about to. I was sitting here thinking OMgosh lol, he isnt just being relaxed he is masturbating!! hehehe

I agree that hitting his penis is not a good practice, and could cause him to become aggressive and shy with that area and even just during handling in general.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah i did point that out in later post, honeysuga, i was trying to be polite at first lol


----------



## Kaioti (Dec 3, 2009)

My gelding did this. A lot. lol. I just ignored it totally. Who cares? Besides if you go about making it unpleasant when he drops, you might find yourself having a harder time cleaning the sheath.

He's not acting badly right? As long as he doesn't get aggressive why punish? Your bruised sensibilities? ^_^ Let him be happy.

He doesn't do it undersaddle at shows does he?


----------



## foxspm (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi I have a similar problem with a gelding. He will drop and slap himself but he does this only when we ride him. It is mainly when you mount and dismount or stand still for like 3 min. He is turned out with mares and geldings and never even whinnies to another horse or act like a stud at all. I thought it was his way of doing a pp dance but that wasnt the case either. I have tried the slapping of the belly and it doesnt work. We usually just make him walk till he puts it away but sometimes thats hard to do when youre trying to dismount. We use him for lessons so its kind of hard to explain to clients esp kids! He is really a nice horse and everybody loves him. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

A stallion should ALWAYS be a gentleman! He must not get away with this behaviour, no matter if it is natural. If he was hanging out out of relaxation that's one thing, but when he gets hard and starts pleasuring himself while you groom, well that's just unacceptable. My gelding use to do that too. Very embarrassing at a show or trail ride. Go ahead and give em a smack! LoL..


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

There is a crude device to prevent this behavior; essentially a bucking strap with a stiff or wire brush attached. It's buckled around the horse's flanks in the same manner as a bucking strap, with the brush positioned in front of the horse's sheath. He can drop to pee; but if he flexes his penis or bangs it into his belly, he hits the brush and it's pretty unpleasant. I would not want to be holding the end of the shank the first (and probably only time) that happens.

It has the advantage of not being associated with the handler, but the behavior. Other than that, I would only use it in extreme cases. It might very well discourage a shy breeder; and if it's a gelding just sort of aimlessly playing rather than exhibiting agressive sexual behavior, it's sort of overkill. 

My brother in law is a Penecostal minister who also has gaited show horses. I saw this particular item in his tack trunk and asked him what it was. The look on his face when I asked was priceless. He managed to say something like it was to keep a stallion from showing himself off too much in the show ring. I was thinking "Showing off? Don't you want him to show off in the show ring?" The look of dawning comprehension on my face must have been priceless as well. 

foxspm, the horse you describe sounds like he has a dirty sheath.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah i've heard of it called a stud belt, i would never go that far with him because hes such a good horse. and never aggressive or study, just dont want him to get that way. a barn i visited once did this to keep their stallions from wasting expensive semen lol.

everyone is like who cares its not hurting you, but I do think its innapropriate for public behavior. and a stallion should be a gentlemen, but thaks everyone for the advicei will prob just ignore it i unless it gets worse.


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have had three stallions. Currently I have a young stud, only 15 months old But he is learning that dropping his penis is not needed when he is being handled. So I just lightly tap it and tell him no. I did this a few times and now he doesnt even do it! Once they get the idea and understand it, it should stop.
I do it with my gelding as well. Since he thinks its great fun to let it hang out all the time lol.
Good luck!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Jacksmama said:


> It IS a stallion/studdy gelding thing


Really, it is just a male horse thing.

No need for them to be a stallion or a studdy gelding.

My gelding is as unstuddy as they get. Geez, he even sounds like a mare when he whinnies.

I have seen him doing this. 

Boys will be boys.*


*Boys will be boys is not saying it is OK for them to masturbate whenever wherever they want. Just saying it is something almost any male horse will do.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

thunderstruck said:


> prob just ignore it i unless it gets worse.


In that case it probably will get worse. It might be best to gently discourage now while the behavior is mild, before he starts full playing with himself at shows and in more public places...


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree with Honey!!! Don't just wave at it and ignore it now. If you want him to stay a good horse start with gentle discouragement. Like many people said on here, don't hit the actual organ as it can cause ALOT of different issues from not dropping when needed, to getting aggressive or 'studdy' which is what you want to prevent. I don't own any studs but have been to shows where their studs are worth LOTS of money...you better believe they didn't hit their privates! The most 'aggressive' discipline I saw was turning them around in a tight, fast circle while giving a verbal command. The lightest was simply making the stud move sideways with again, another verbal command.

Just because he's a good boy now, doesn't mean he won't get ideas later, and, while it's a perfectly acceptable thing in the stall, field, or whatever, it is not ok when being handled.

Also, think of this. If you are giving him 'pleasure' by rooming him and letting him wack off....what other kind of 'pleasure' do you think he'll expect from you? 

Just be careful, respectful, and firm, and you'll be able to keep your lovely, wonderful boy a respectful gentleman no mater where you are!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I used to jab my geldings in the tummy right in front of their 'manhood' if they got overly relaxed...would wake him up without hurting anything, and they learned pretty quick to keep things where they belonged! 

Now if he was just standing at the trailer, or tie out, whatever, and I wasn't doing anything with him, I didn't care, but if I was handling him, I didn't necessarily want that behavior...especially when I was showing! Lol!


----------



## Mindbuzzler (Oct 28, 2010)

I would strongly agree with Gidle's comment. We do not punish mares or geldings for relaxing, mostly we are quite pleased if they do :shock:


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think you should punish them either. That's like someone whacking a human there to get him soft.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Mindbuzzler - I think the "issue" here isn't that he's relaxed, but that he's actually masturbating. 
That's a little "beyond" just being relaxed... and unless he's in the breeding shed, not desireable at all in a stallion - it's sort of a pre-cursor to breeding... which is NOT something I want my stallion thinking about when it's time to work, be groomed, or even just being led from point A to B. I don't let my geldings do this either... nor do I allow a mare in heat to back into other horses, or stop to "wink" while we're working.... there's a time and place for breeding - and it's not during "work hours".


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Just a FYI - this is an old thread and the OP has not been active on the forum since the beginning of October.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think whacking him on the penis is a bit much though. But I guess if it's the only way


----------

